# IPhone 13 ou 14 ou attendre à la place du 12 mini



## antoine75015 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je possède un 12mini dont je suis satisfait mais depuis que je suis passé à la 5G l’iPhone se décharge plus vite.
Je serai intéressé à acheter un nouvel iphone pour avoir une meilleure autonomie mais lequel l’iPhone 13 ou 14.
Que me conseillez vous merci d’avance.


----------



## ericse (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Les deux sont bien, prends celui qui te fait plaisir


----------

